# 2006 vs 2007 LeMond Zurich



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm eyeballing one or the other as a replacement for my 2001 Nevada City.

They have different frames - the 2006 is a composite carbon and steel, and the 2007 is carbon. I guess I'm just wondering if anyone has any comments or reviews or preferences on one vs the other.

thanks in advance


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

The full carbon version is much lighter and much stiffer.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

love my 07. how much is a used bike? Or did you find a new one?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The 2007 has a min-max frame, which has one of the nicest designs I've ever seen on a raod frame. I love the huge diamater of the downtube at the BB, the way the top tube is shaped, just everything about the dessign is great! I have '08 Buenos Aires, which uses the same frame as the Zurich but with a heavier fork. The only negative thing about the frame is the rear wheel clearance is too tight. If you runa 25 c rear tire it will lightly rub the underside of the brake bridge. But the ride quality is fantastic, it has a beautiful paint and graghics scheme, and it is light and stiff. It is a real shame they axed the Lemond line.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

snowgor said:


> love my 07. how much is a used bike? Or did you find a new one?


The 06 turned out not to be the right size, but the 07 is used, and I found an 08 new. One of them will be mine


----------

